

An evolving view of depression - tokenadult
http://www.boston.com/news/health/articles/2009/01/19/an_evolving_view_of_depression/

======
tokenadult
The recent research journal article mentioned in the submitted news story:

[http://www.ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/abstract/165...](http://www.ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/abstract/165/8/969)

